# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  База больших размеров, как перенести часть базы с остатками

## BerezovskiyAnd

Здравствуйте. Думаю будет всем полезно узнать.
Настал такой период у меня когда базы 1с достигли огромных размеров (логи чистые)(базы разных типов видов и т.д.) и настала пора либо поставить SQL и закинуть их туда либо же выгрузить часть данных с остатками в чистую базу.
С SQL все понятно установил залил, раскинул.
А вот с выгрузкой в чистую 1с я не сталкивался не разу. Я так понимаю что нам понадобится база для "конвертации данных" или в 1с уже есть штатная система для таких случаев.
У Кого есть опыт может поделитесь? или может тема есть уже, направите. Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Думаю будет всем полезно узнать.
> Настал такой период у меня когда базы 1с достигли огромных размеров (логи чистые)(базы разных типов видов и т.д.) и настала пора либо поставить SQL и закинуть их туда либо же выгрузить часть данных с остатками в чистую базу.
> С SQL все понятно установил залил, раскинул.
> А вот с выгрузкой в чистую 1с я не сталкивался не разу. Я так понимаю что нам понадобится база для "конвертации данных" или в 1с уже есть штатная система для таких случаев.
> У Кого есть опыт может поделитесь? или может тема есть уже, направите. Спасибо.


http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/all/?pu...%5D%5B%5D=1546

----------


## Online_Z

есть два подхода:
1. сделать копию базы и удалить лишнее
2. создать чистую базу и перенести в нее только нужное

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Думаю будет всем полезно узнать.
> Настал такой период у меня когда базы 1с достигли огромных размеров (логи чистые)(базы разных типов видов и т.д.) и настала пора либо поставить SQL и закинуть их туда либо же выгрузить часть данных с остатками в чистую базу.
> С SQL все понятно установил залил, раскинул.
> А вот с выгрузкой в чистую 1с я не сталкивался не разу. Я так понимаю что нам понадобится база для "конвертации данных" или в 1с уже есть штатная система для таких случаев.
> У Кого есть опыт может поделитесь? или может тема есть уже, направите. Спасибо.


Я бы проще перенёс остатки. Сформировав отчет по остаткам и те что в реале есть на ТекущаяДата() и перенёс бы в чистую базу создав только ту номенклатуру что на остатке, чтоб база была как можно меньше и перенёс бы всех контрагентов.

----------

